# Lighting for Low Tech 5.5 Gallon?



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking to set up a low tech 5.5 gallon tank and I'm not sure on what to do for the lighting. The two options I'm most interested in are the 16" Finnex Stingray or the Planted+ Cliplight, though definitely not opposed to something else like a Beamswork. 

Everything is still a WIP, but I can definitely say that I will have a glass versa-top lid and no CO² (not opposed to using Excel though). Plants are still undecided, but I think I would really like some sort of carpet if possible (monte carlo looks nice to me). Substrate with either be eco-complete or that black diamond blasting sand. 

Given that little information, what would you recommend?


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

If you want it today, you can go to Walmart and buy this clip lamp and then travel to Home Depot and purchase these bulbs. The only exception is that I would purchase the 60 watt equivalent, which should be the 13 watt Philips Daylight Deluxe @ 6500k. I could not find the listing online but I have personally acquired both the 60W & 100W equivalent in stores. This bulb is working great in the 5 gallon Marineland Portrait with diy rootabs. Plants are crypt spiralis, crypt undulata, crinium calistratum, water sprite, anubias nana, dwarf sag, anacharis, crinum thaianum, and alternanthera reineckii mini. This is the woman's' tank and she does all the work on it to keep it in check.

Bump: Her tank is roughly 10w X 10l X 15h, one light fits comfortably over the top lid.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I have had good success using the planted + clip light on small tanks. uninhibited it will likely roast your tank because they put out quite a bit of light (algae city). some well-placed stips of painters tape to cover some of the LEDs is what I do to block some of the light / reduce PAR.

carpet will obviously be difficult with no CO2 so I would go for a heavy intial planting of monte carlo and be really really patient

also definitely do not use eco complete in a nano tank. it is too coarse especially if you want something delicate like monte carlo to take hold. go with blasting sand IMO


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

Carpathian said:


> If you want it today...


No need for an immediate purchase, so I'll see where this thread takes me. Thanks for the suggestions (plants and light) though, definitely gives me something to look into.



klibs said:


> I have had good success using the planted + clip light on small tanks. uninhibited it will likely roast your tank because they put out quite a bit of light (algae city). some well-placed stips of painters tape to cover some of the LEDs is what I do to block some of the light / reduce PAR.
> 
> carpet will obviously be difficult with no CO2 so I would go for a heavy intial planting of monte carlo and be really really patient
> 
> also definitely do not use eco complete in a nano tank. it is too coarse especially if you want something delicate like monte carlo to take hold. go with blasting sand IMO


Yeah, the intensity was my concern too. I was hoping the lid and some floaters would help with that issue. Thanks for the warning on eco-complete, wasn't something I ever considered.


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

klibs said:


> go with blasting sand IMO


+1, I use it in 4 of my tanks, one with dirt, but i prefer to just use osmocote root tabs. I move things around too much and the dirt can be an eyesore when it gets pulled above the blasting sand.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Above suggestions are all good. I like the CFL clip on option. Go with a 9w or 13w, basically the dimmest available IMO. It's a good amount of light. Other than that, metricide 14 is a nice budget saver. The gallon you can buy would last a life time but likely require dilution just so you could dose it on a tank this small. Excel wouldn't be a terrible idea since your tank is so small. Google metricide though. There are some calculations to dilute the intensity. Also:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...al-power-saver-bulbs-lighting-question-2.html

post 21. Go through that thread and read all that guy's stuff. It's good. I think the numbers are strange. But the information is good. Play around with the lighting height and photo period to get growth without excessive algae.


----------



## caprig (Jan 17, 2017)

*My Best Results Surprised Me*

My best results for my 5 gal low tech tanks really surprised me. 

I have had various lighting and the fantastic results are from the original hood which has incandescent socket and I get the full spectrum florescent bulbs from Walmart pet department of all places. The price is around $5 or so each and they last at least a year in each tank before they have to be replaced. I have six tanks and those two have the best plants of any of my tanks. I use Finnex planted + and Build My LED light on my other tanks.

I have no problems with algae and the plants grow beautiful and green. I have great luck with fish in them also. They do beautifully. Shrimp do great too. Fish seem to do very well in these tanks, esp if they don't do well in any other tank.

Everything looks beautiful too.

I wish I could get that quality with all of my large tanks. It really is a pleasure to use these.


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

caprig said:


> full spectrum florescent bulbs from Walmart pet department of all places.


I have seen those but passed them up thinking they were garbage for plants. I will throw $5 at one to see what it does to my plants. Thanks


----------

